# Downloaded files   Where did they go?



## kburra (Jul 9, 2013)

Download files and programs is something that often trips up new users.  Downloading itself is pretty easy, but finding the file after it’s  downloaded can be cumbersome. Here’s a quick way to find them.

Every  web browser seems to put downloaded files in a different place. You  don’t, however, have to search for the file location. Just press a  simple key combination to bring up the download folder and to see all of  the files that you have recently downloaded.

If you are using  Internet Explorer, Chrome, Firefox or Opera, just hold down the Ctrl key  and press J (Ctrl+J) at the same time. Safari is the only browser that  is different. In Safari you will instead press and hold  both the Ctrl  and the Alt key and press the L key at the same time.  (Ctrl-Alt-L)Download files and programs is something that often trips up  new users. Downloading itself is pretty easy, but finding the file  after it’s downloaded can be cumbersome. Here’s a quick tip that can  help.


----------



## muckferret (Jul 26, 2013)

Kburra are you using Microsoft or Apple hardware.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 26, 2013)

Works for me using MS and Firefox.

Kburra!  Thank you.


----------



## kburra (Jul 26, 2013)

muckferret said:


> Kburra are you using Microsoft or Apple hardware.



Microsoft windows 7


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been using computers for over 30 years and I never knew about that shortcut - thank you so much, Kburra! 

Win7 Ultimate / FF 22.0


----------



## kburra (Jul 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I've been using computers for over 30 years and I never knew about that shortcut - thank you so much, Kburra!
> 
> Win7 Ultimate / FF 22.0



You`re welcome and thanks for the reply.


----------

